#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  House Plants

## The Fresh Prince

What plants make good house plants over here?

I'd like something with a bit of color but not anything thats gonna bring in lots of bugs and beasties.

I've got 4 or 5 rooms that could be brightened up a little. Any ideas?

----------


## Bangyai

We had a big Yucca growing up the stairwell. It died ................ eventually
Then we had something else ................  that died too, eventually.

Finaly, we went to Chatuchak and bought some very nice fake thingys.
They are doing well and are exceedingly low maintenance.

Hope that helps FP  .

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Finaly, we went to Chatuchak and bought some very nice fake thingys. They are doing well and are exceedingly low maintenance.


Yeah I've seen those there. After something a bit more realistic. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I normally buy the cheap orchids, the flower last for up to 30 days if you choose carefully.

----------


## oldgit

Our Thai neighbour buys orchid plants in flower  and puts plastic orchid flowers on them, so  plant is always in flower, some plastic , some real, when the next flush of flowers come again, thought it a good idea.

----------


## Airportwo

We use plastic, they last ages   :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> very nice fake thingys.





> puts plastic orchid flowers on them





> We use plastic, they last ages


I can see a pattern forming here.

----------


## Stinky

Cactus is what your after Princey, lots of pretty flowering cacti



Don't hardly need to water em  :Smile: 



don't have to talk to em



don't attract insects or snakes



good for throwing at intruders  :Wink: 



delicate and beautiful



 Chicks are well impressed if you can juggle them. 

Forget the plastic Princey, cactus is the way to
go  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Forget the plastic Princey, cactus is the way to


Cheers for the picture effort SD. I wasn't going to go down the plastic route until I'd killed a few real ones. :Smile: 

This one is gonna make it into my house if I can find one.



Any idea what its called? And would it have a Thai name? doubt it.

I've found a few others that I like on line and will post pics when I get home from work to see if anyone knows the thai names. :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

No I've no idea what it's called, I had loads of cactus as a boy and they can flower really beautifuly, I had one that lookked like a thorny yukka with the pox but after a few years it sprouted a a long hanging vine 1m long with dozens of multi coulored flowers sprouting from it, stunning it was. 
They're not all year round flowerers so you'll need a good few to keep the coulor but if you're anything like me, bone idle, they're the best option  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> Cactus is what your after Princey, lots of pretty flowering cacti





> but after a few years it sprouted a a long hanging vine 1m long with dozens of multi coulored flowers


Note the AFTER A FEW YEARS, they flower like every 50 years or something silly like that.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Cactus is what your after Princey, lots of pretty flowering cacti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know how old it was Dog, I bought it at a jumble sale, dont think it'd be 50 years though, not for the little potted ones.
Besides there cheap as chips so a new one with a flower is no probs.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> but if you're anything like me, bone idle, they're the best option


Hmmmm that does sound like me.

On the way home the bbc news reporter on the radio had the most awesome pornstar/horticulture name. Vanessa Bushlooter :Smile: 

Anyway, here are a few that I like and want to know the thai names if anyone knows them.

These don't have any colour but are quite big so could fill a few corners.

Buddhas Hand. Doubt that's the real name.


Fiscus



Fiscus Alii



Palm Kentia



The second and last are he best I reckon.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

And we had the outlaws to stay at the weekend, the wifes mum bought me this beautifully carved piece. :mid: 



I've gotta fill it with plants before they next visit so I've got about 3 months. I can picture it on the 3rd floor balcony and I'm thinking a mix of bonsai tree and cactus. There's a bonsai tree shop down the road.

----------


## Stinky

Stack it full of Lao Khao and Johny Walker and at least the old man will be happy  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Stack it full of Lao Khao and Johny Walker and at least the old man will be happy





> 3 months


He'd prefer full bottles I'm sure. :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

:rofl:

----------


## DrAndy

> Anyway, here are a few that I like and want to know the thai names if anyone knows them. These don't have any colour but are quite big so could fill a few corners.


those you show are quite good as house plants, not too messy and not dangerous to kids. Not having bright colour doesn't matter, just the green is good

Cacti are OK if you like small, prickly things, but they hardly brighten the place up
(unless it is after 50 years)

they would be small as the larger ones are very expensive

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I found them and some info on this site.  "How To" for Your Indoor Plants, links, pictures and articles

Here's a couple more with some colour.

Gonna be tough finding Thai names for these.

Fittonia Argyroneura


Gerbera Daisy. Comes in a few colours

Gloriosa Lilly


And this one has cool shiny leaves.
Philodendron Squamiferum



I reckon a few fly catching killer plants should be in order too. Maybe keep any stray mozzies at bay. :Smile:

----------


## Pnow

> And we had the outlaws to stay at the weekend, the wifes mum bought me this beautifully carved piece.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotta fill it with plants before they next visit so I've got about 3 months. I can picture it on the 3rd floor balcony and I'm thinking a mix of bonsai tree and cactus. There's a bonsai tree shop down the road.


Bloody Horrible!!

----------

